# My secondary: Rael 'Thrapam



## REDnico (Jan 2, 2010)

Name: Rael 'Thrapam(formerly 'Thrapamee)
Age: 25
Sex: Male
Species: Sangheili
Height: 8' 3"
Weight: 300lbs

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Black scaly skin 
- Markings: scar across right eye
- Eye color: Red
- Other features: Normally Wearing Red Battle Armor
Behavior and Personality: Strong, Athourative, fights for whats right

Skills: skilled with the energy sword, also music
Weaknesses: rocket launchers :3c

Likes:fighting for what he believes in, being with friends 
Dislikes: the covenant, cowards

History:
was born into the 'Thrapam family on Sangheilios, and became a warrior at the age of 16.  he was quickly shown to be adept at the sword, and was promoted to the rank of zealot, though strangely he requested to keep his personalized crimson major armor.  During the great schism, he along with the entire Sangheili race abandoned the covenant to fight with the Arbiter and the humans, and thusly ditched the covenant warrior suffix "-ee" from his name.   

Clothing/Personal Style: Red Armor with Yellow left leg armor
Picture: what he is based on: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Goal: to help forward his race after the dissolusion of the covenant
Profession: warrior

based on the elites from halo, obviously.


----------



## Zseliq (Jan 3, 2010)

Cute.


----------



## REDnico (Jan 3, 2010)

GummyBear said:


> Cute.



I can't tell if that is sarcastic or not, but I will say thanks either way because I love sarcasm.


----------



## Zane (Jan 9, 2010)

Wow, pretty unique.
Rocket launches as a weakness? Lol. Of course.


----------



## REDnico (Jan 10, 2010)

Zane said:


> Wow, pretty unique.
> Rocket launches as a weakness? Lol. Of course.



They are one hit kills on Sangheili in Halo 2 >_>


----------



## Jelly (Jan 10, 2010)

How do you pronounce the ' ?
Is it an ejective plosive or something?


----------



## REDnico (Jan 10, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> How do you pronounce the ' ?
> Is it an ejective plosive or something?



correct.


----------



## Zseliq (Jan 10, 2010)

REDnico said:


> I can't tell if that is sarcastic or not, but I will say thanks either way because I love sarcasm.



Its not sarcasm. ;] heh sorry about the delayed reply, too.


----------

